# Well I gone and done it...



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

As a few of you know I already have 2 5 foot tanks (100 gallon) in my poker room. Well right before Thanksgiving I found a craigslist 150 gallon for $200 bucks. I went and checked it out and now its in my garage ... So I will be setting up my 3rd big tank in as many years. I am excited and think it will be a low light tank with very few plants (crypts, My giant sword, etc...) My angels will be going in this tank along with the other shrimp munchers from my high tech tank.

Anyways pics will be coming once I get'r setup.

JAX


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Congratulations. I will be happy to donate a few low light plants to the effort so let me know.

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Way to go on the find! = )


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yea thats why I grabbed it the price was to good. I have been looking and everything has been in the 500+ range so this was perfect!!! Hoping to get started this weekend if everything comes in.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Wonderful Jackson 
You mentioned when we were at your home you needed to separate the Angels. Can't wait for a build journal. 
At the Christmas party Michael & Shane were using sand blasting material for substrate and it looked great and was very cheap. The Husband & I really liked the looks of it. Comes in different sizes. 
Karen

Found this on Michaels thread


MacFan said:


> I get it from:
> http://www.clemtex.com/
> 
> It's $13 for 100lbs... I used 200lbs in my 150g and 100lbs in my 72g... sure beats the cost of the alternatives!
> ...


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

I also really liked the black beauty blasting sand. I am using 3M Colorquartz and if I had to do it over again I would use the black beauty. The 3M stuff was really hard to wash totally clean.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Black Beauty is a misterious material. If you google a bit you will find that its content is not the same from batch to batch. But what's more exciting is that it's a waste product in the mining industry. It comes from a variety of mines. Could it be radioactive? It could I guess, although I certanly hope that's a long shot. Could it have other weird ingredients that are harmful to fish and humans? It could.

But even if one overlooks the unknowns one thing that Black Beauty has is pieces with sharp edges. Not good for catfish.

--Nikolay


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yea Niko I did some research and your right some people have had no problems some have had nothing but problems. Dont know what I am gonna do just yet.


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

What were the problems people had? Black Beauty claims to be chemically inert.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

niko: It is interesting that the NET sez that the black sandblasting sand is different from batch to batch. Maybe I have been lucky. I have bought about three bags over the last twenty years and it has been fine, even for the paleatus Cories. I do not buy much but the last time was about two years ago and I mixed it with some Eco Complete for a seventy five with Platies, Swords , Flags, Emperors, Paleatus and Bristle Noses.

I originally heard that it was full of Iron but not whether the iron was available. I always buy the large grain 'cause it seems small anyways.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

heres a pic the tank is still a little cloudy as I dumbly poured another bag of ECO in a few days later (what a mess that was). There isnt gonna be much to this tank I kinda like how it is with just the two swords.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's not a lot of plant matter for filtering.... Looks kinda lonely to me. What about a small insignificant foreground plant?


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

chain sword?? That would fill the whole tank in no time


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. This tank is gonna be my do nothing tank that house my Large fish from my 100 gallon (5 hand sized angels) and 20-30 serpae tetras. The tank is so deep that I am not gonna do a foreground. My other tank is high maintence so I am not looking for that with this one. But as you know these tanks never stay the same no matter how hard you try LOL.

JAX


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

just plug some glosso and let it go...it shouldn't take much maintenance. maybe some of that huge HM you have would look nice. doesnt elaine trianda look good? or UG? don't know how tough those are because I haven't tried them. anyway, good deal on such a large tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How deep is your tank? Surely there are things that would work, like smaller crypts, dwarf sag, mosses, pellia...


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Here is an update on the tank. Added the 5 black angels to the tank last week and I noticed that one of the bigger angels was hiding amongst the leaves of the large sword. Well tonight I noticed that two of them have paired off and have laid eggs on one of the large leafs of the same sword. Not knowing that much about angels I decided to catch the other three angels and add them back to there old tank. Is it true that the pair will try and kill of any other angels that get near the nest? This is crazy as I wanted this tank to house them all and they go off and mate. Nature go figure.. Any help/experiences about the subject would be great.

Thanks
JAX


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I have five angels in a 46g bowfront. There are two pair and an "odd-man-out". I've had two different spawns going on opposite sides of the tank at the same time. The fish beat each other up a little but killing each other would be unusual. Angelfish do have varying personalities though. I have too many fish for this tank I know. Three of them will be leaving soon.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

a tank that large, they should be fine. yea, the pair will defend their turf but they shouldnt kill the other fish. one good way to divide up the tank and create territories is to plant it heavier. i know that is not what you wanna do so...if you keep all 5 of them in there then there will be more stress on all of the fish. another thing you will find is that the parents might eat the eggs because they are afraid of the other fish eating them. dont know if you wanna raise fry, if you do then you can always throw a piece of slate up against the tank wall and they may lay eggs there. then remove the slate and well there are many more details past this point. what im saying is you will have a higher success rate if you pull the eggs from the parents and put in a jar or small tank.

but to answer your question, i doubt you will get any dead angels if you leave 5 in that large tank. maybe some battle scars but no death unless you have a super weak fish. i would change my plans and add more plants and that will lessen the fight frequency.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The other thing that more plants will do, besides make the fish feel more secure is provide insuforia for your baby fry. They'll be able to eat it off and around the plants. If you use slow growers then you won't have a lot of work...


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Jackson we need updates!!!!
PIC'S Please
I want to see this Giant Madagascar Lace


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Here is a pic I took the other day not a great pic but... I have since cut off all the big leaves on the LACE b/c they are melting. It already has two new leaves and two "buds". It is a very cool plant. Keep in mind this tank is 31" high.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Very Nice that is a beautiful tank. Have been wanting to see some pics of the progress you are making. The angel's look happy.
Had a Madagascar lace in my 20G that seemed quite happy when I took it out is was about 30" long. Placed it in the 60 cube and had a complete melt. Roughly a month ago, today it has about 7 leaves and they are all the way to the top. Ours recovered quite quickly. You will love this plant they are stunning. The cube has no ferts, just goldfish and they don't bother it.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I was a little worried when I chopped it up but the way these plants grow I knew it will probably come back in a big way. FYI this tank is ECO substrate and no ferts. Thanks for the comments Coco. BTW does the LACE flower when the bud comes out of water b/c I already have one out of the water and another one on its way out.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Allright! I knew you were going to take good care of that lace plant!

Foolk, what we will be seeing here (with Jaxon's kind regular photo update of this thread of course) will be a battle of 2 giants - the Madagascar lace and the Sword plant. The Lace will shoot leaves up to 1/2 mile long in directions we never knew existed. The Sword will put out more and more leaves until it starts to resemble a monstrous cabbage like ball!

The Lace produces huge flowers. 2-3 at a time is not unusual. I actually gave the plant to you with one flower still on. Unless I didn't, my memory is set to just 5 sec. The flowers are about 6 inches long, and covered with black seeds with tiny white flowers over them. I actually kept 2 of these seeds, they fell off when I was stuffing the plant in the 18 wheeler truck to take it to you. My concern was that one of my dogs may ingest a seed and have beautiful Madagascar lace sprouting out of who knows where...

Don't forget the photo updates!

--Nikolay


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Heres a long overdue update. The thing got mega algae on the glass and I let it go nuts. Took two weekends to get it off the front and sides. (still havent got the back glass) I cant believe that the limno and cuba are growing. They are not colorful as my other tank but still growing. Hope you like as it will soon to be another re-scape.

Jaxon


----------

